# Service Engine Light Fix?



## felesae (Feb 6, 2005)

Hello all, my check engine light came on on my '99 Frontier and I just thought I'd post my fix. I stopped at a parts store and had them check with the code reader for free. The guy said "fuel meter" or "flow meter", not sure with the accent and suggested the gas cap. I tightened it and drove home to log in here to look it up. I saw a few posts, one saying to wait and it might reset if it was the just a loose gas cap. I waited a week with no luck so I went out, checked all my vacuum hoses, sprayed out my carb and cleaned and tightened everything I could. Light was still on when I restarted. 

I really did not want to go to the dealer and pay $80 bucks so round 2… While the car was running I opened and tightened the gas cap. Then shut it off, took off the battery cables (I needed to clean the terminals anyway), crossed the battery cables to each other away from the battery. Then hooked it all back up and before starting the car took out and put in fuses under the dash for a few things like “meter” and “controls”. Something worked because when I restarted the light went away. I even think my car is running smoother. Worth a shot vs 80 bucks. The lights still come on momentarily at ignition as normal so I know they are not burnt out. Good luck- J


----------

